# časopisy mužského rodu



## Encolpius

Dobrý den vespolek, když nějaký časopis má název, který je existující podstatné jméno životné, mužského rodu, tak se skloňuje jako životné nebo neživotné? Např.: Dejte mi, prosím, *jeden Pionýr* n. *jednoho Pionýra*? Děkuji.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Tak na ulici se setkáte s obojím. Pravda je, že většina časopisů mužského rodu je buď cizojazyčná (Esquire, Maxim), neživotná (Blesk, Výběr) nebo má shodný tvar v 1. pádu i ve 4. pádu (Rádce zahrádkářů, ...). Pokud to tak není (např. ten Pionýr), potom to záleží na citu mluvčího. Nejsem si jist, zda na to existuje oficiální pravidlo. Toto je jen stanovisko rodilého mluvčího, což je často pro cizince potřebnější než stanovisko ústavu pro jazyk český.


----------



## Encolpius

K.u.r.t said:


> ...Toto je jen stanovisko rodilého mluvčího, což je často pro cizince potřebnější než stanovisko ústavu pro jazyk český.



Souhlasím. Takže Vy byste použil oba? jeden Esquire/jednoho Esquirea?


----------



## winpoj

Mně ta životná forma zní hovorověji.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Já bych se přiklonila k "_*jeden Esquire*_", ale třeba "*jednoho Maxima*" - zřejmě protože působí jako mužské jméno, "*jednoho Pionýra*", "*jeden Blesk*"...


----------



## belabela

Já mezimárodní názvy neskloňuji, ale české ano...


----------

